# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Axxon a850

## Αργυρης78

Καλησπερα εχω ενα Axxon a850 και Κανει θορυβο το μοτερ..
Εχω αλλαξει ρουλεμαν γτ σφυριζε κιολας..
Σταματησε το σφυριγμα και τωρα κανει ενα δυνατο θορυβο το μοτερ..
Εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα???
Ευχαριστω εκ το πρωτερων!!!!

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπερα.. Ανοιξε το καπακι και κοιτα αν εχει χαλαρωσει ο ιμαντας κινησης..




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

Airgeorge (11-10-20)

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.
Πρώτα απο όλα πρέπει να ξέρεις 100% οτι ειναι μοτερ.Αν είσαι, τοτε θα βγάλεις το ιμαντάκι κίνησης και θα αφήσεις να δουλέψει μόνο του το μοτερ, σε αυτή την περίπτωση αν είσαι τυχερός θα σου κάνει πάλι θόρυβο Στην περίπτωση που δε σου κάνει, αυτό δεν πάει να πει οτι το μοτερ ειναι οκ, υπάρχει περίπτωση όταν εχει φορτίο να κάνει το θόρυβο, οπότε το πας σε μηχανουργείο(γνώστη πρεπει να βρεις, γιατί πολλοί περιλικτές δεν τα βρίσκουν τα μηχανολογικά θέματα στα μοτέρ).Ανέβασε ενα βιντεάκι να  το δω και να σου απαντήσω.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

